# spike and daisy's babies update thread



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

spike and daisy became proud parents to 3 hoglets on the 6th october :flrt:
4 days old


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

they are lovely babies u are lucky to be able to handle them at this stage without the fear of mum rejecting them in the future.

Hopefully you and your friend will have questionnaires set up to help prevent your little ones falling into the wrong hands and being used as a potential money maker rather than a pet fist. Sadly due to th media there are those out there who will see £1 signs . If they only knew the input and expence needed to keep these guys safe an healthy they may change thier minds lol


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Congratulations mate they are stunners :no1: i would love one of those :flrt:


----------



## hogs'n'hisses (Jun 24, 2009)

congratulations on your prickly bungles we had a litter born on the 4th oct but havnt been as lucky as you to see them yet i cant wait :flrt:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

dexnos said:


> they are lovely babies u are lucky to be able to handle them at this stage without the fear of mum rejecting them in the future.
> 
> Hopefully you and your friend will have questionnaires set up to help prevent your little ones falling into the wrong hands and being used as a potential money maker rather than a pet fist. Sadly due to th media there are those out there who will see £1 signs . If they only knew the input and expence needed to keep these guys safe an healthy they may change thier minds lol


 dont worry i show and breed rabbits conti giants been one of those bbreeds and yes it was a nightmare during the telletubbie days and the curse of the wear rabbit ! but these babies will be going to god homes i know what im doing my friend hs been doing it alot longer than me she has6 hedgies now :flrt:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

well babies are now now 11 day old 
sorry photos are not brilliant


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

Just had to post and say how lovely they are ;o) Congrats x

I must have missed something news wise...have APH Hoggies become so popular now?

Well done to Mum ;o))

Jingle Bells


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Krista said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just had to post and say how lovely they are ;o) Congrats x
> 
> ...


 yes they have been in the papers last week :censor: papers ! the story was really bad had them in egg cups and alsorts saying they are the pet to have, dont you just hate papers at times :bash:


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Stunning hoglets :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

Egg Cups????? why on earth would you do that to a small creature, or any for that matter???? This is cruel as far as I am concerned.

Is it aloud to ask what Paper this was published in?

Oh dear.... then this means Paris Hilton will have to get twenty of them and take them out!!!!! sorry for being rude but this kind of publicity is Wrong!!!!! uuhhhh so tiring.

I am glad your little Babies will be going to good homes ;o) ooo if that was me I would have to keep them allllllllll hahahaha ;o)

Jingle Bellllssss


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Krista said:


> Hi
> 
> Egg Cups????? why on earth would you do that to a small creature, or any for that matter???? This is cruel as far as I am concerned.
> 
> ...


it was in alot of papers an in the news here are the links its all about one lady who by what im reading has no idea what shes doing each link says something different :whistling2:
BBC NEWS | England | Craze grows for pygmy hedgehogs
Eggstraordinary pygmy hedgehog sits in an eggcup | Metro.co.uk
story from the metro 
adoption of pygmy hedgehogs. | Care2 Share
and the sun 
Mini hogs are a prickly problem | The Sun |News


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

jazzywoo said:


> it was in alot of papers an in the news here are the links its all about one lady who by what im reading has no idea what shes doing each link says something different :whistling2:
> BBC NEWS | England | Craze grows for pygmy hedgehogs
> Eggstraordinary pygmy hedgehog sits in an eggcup | Metro.co.uk
> story from the metro
> ...


Oh dear this is not good.....I watched the BBC link. God, I noticed that a Hedgehog was in a bloody teapot and another inside a bloody mug :devil::devil::devil::censor::censor::censor: I just don't understand.....why!!!! 

(SORRY FOR THE SWEARING)

I do not have any knowledge about these little creatures :flrt: but think are just great...however, I did notice one in a wheel with bars???? I know it's owners preference but I would never give these to my Ratties in case they caught their legs....I take it this is not ok for hedgies as well....? If I am talking rubbish please feel free to correct me.

Jingle Bells


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Krista said:


> Oh dear this is not good.....I watched the BBC link. God, I noticed that a Hedgehog was in a bloody teapot and another inside a bloody mug :devil::devil::devil::censor::censor::censor: I just don't understand.....why!!!!
> 
> (SORRY FOR THE SWEARING)
> 
> ...


your right those wheels are a death trap ! also like me was your heart in your mouth every time a hedgie went to edge of the table i wa waiting for one to fall off :gasp: wasanyone actually watching them and what if they got stuck in a mug :bash:
no wonder this stupid woman has so many having them together like that it take no time at all for them to mate :whistling2:
yes i was very angry not because people are now going to want one because they are the new pet to have but the way they did not give out facts and the way they have done the story its just wrong 
i know alot of breeders are playing hell as they are getting calls with people wanting them just because of the papers :devil: 
im not too worried as im used to it with the giant rabbits i had loads of emails requesting giants after sue dooley anounced she had the biggest rabbit in the country actually i had one bigger but wasnt going to fight for the title :lol2: papers look at this as a money making story 
my daughter is deaf and we were fund raising for some equipment our local paper covered the story below link 

Disco fundraiser for girl with hearing difficulties - Ripon Today
i got a call a few day later from the sun news paper asking to do a story :gasp: i was omg really wow think of the support we could get etc etc , then they added te wanted to do a 2 page spread with pictures of our giant rabbits all over and mention our fundraising , i replied so you want to do a story on the rabbits really not my daughter they said the rabbits would bring the attention to the cause thats why you have bunnie with the children in other photo isnt it 
i said no jazzy wanted to have a rabbit in the pic and asked for her it wasnt planned it was taken in our front room and she asked to have pic with rabbit so the photographer said said ok 
i told them that there was no way i way going to allow them to do story on the rabbits knowing it would start off yet another craze their reply was well thats good think of how many you could sell ( yes and think of how many could get put in rescue when the novelty has worn off ):devil:
they were not happy that i refused and said i obviously didnt care about raising the funds for my daughter if they were stood in front of me i would have slapped them :bash:


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Jazzywoo,

Well what can you say.....I'm lost for words. What a Numpty that reporter was ...hmmm Rabbits first then the real topic later????? What a shame really but at least you didn't bow down to him....well done. ;o)

Yes she will have a number of litters I would think...surely she should know not to let the mummy Hedgies get Pregnant so often (presumption)? I would imagine it's not good for them (I've never breed my ratties) but certainly I would think it's quite stressful?

I would be now more concerned after the media attention and as you have pointed out, that people will phone up, sadly saying they can't cope!!!! all because the basics were not covered i.e research and looking at the home environment.

I'm by far Miss perfect... however, I don't bow down to Fashion and what the latest craze of the day is hmmmmm not un less it's an electrical gadget and a super duper one at that ;o))))).

I take it very seriously when I add to my family, it's a big responsibility to look after another living thing.....

Well good luck with your oh so cute Babies ;o) 
I do hope you raised the money for the Wireless aid? just out of interest would the NHS not cover some of the cost???? it's an awful lot of money to be raising on your own?

Jingle Bells


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Krista said:


> Hi Jazzywoo,
> 
> Well what can you say.....I'm lost for words. What a Numpty that reporter was ...hmmm Rabbits first then the real topic later????? What a shame really but at least you didn't bow down to him....well done. ;o)
> 
> ...


 no nhs dont cover any of it because jazzy is so well known here people were fantastic local organisation donated even a local pub and swimming club we still have money arriving !! we raised £2900 more than enough which was fantastic the kids raised £600 them selves bouncing on a trampoline lol 
i have 1 male and 1 female hedgie and i have tto say i was just talking to oh saying i want another girl and he didn t shout at me for think such silly ideas :whistling2: so looks like he may agree he did sugest getting rid of the rabbits so he could have a shed rather than a hutch for his tools but he knows that will never happen :Na_Na_Na_Na:
im the same i think before getting or breeding the animals well you have to especially when space is a issue and cost of course we thought 3 years before mating up the dog she decided she didnt want puppies and missed :bash: maybe next time i was so looking forward to running after collie pups and was gutted when they didnt arrive she had all the signs and everything but guess she was tricking us :whistling2:
its all fun and games here :2thumb:
if your ever in yorkshire tell me your welcome to come meet the gang :flrt:


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Answers in red



jazzywoo said:


> no nhs dont cover any of it because jazzy is so well known here people were fantastic local organisation donated even a local pub and swimming club we still have money arriving !! we raised £2900 more than enough which was fantastic the kids raised £600 them selves bouncing on a trampoline lol This is just great and the local community getting involved as well. Hope this helps your Daughter. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> i have 1 male and 1 female hedgie and i have tto say i was just talking to oh saying i want another girl and he didn t shout at me for think such silly ideas :whistling2: so looks like he may agree yeahhhhh, more the better :mf_dribble:
> ...


 Wow thanks, we live so far away from you but hey you never know what's round the corner hahahahaha

Good luck with possible new Hedgie ahhhh post when you get her xxx and possible pups xxx been lovely talking to someone on the same wave length as myself hahahaha :lol2:

Big Fat Hairy Jingle Belllllsssssss


----------



## becki_moorcroft (Jul 13, 2009)

awww theyre gorgeous hun  do you know what colours they are... you're tempting me again rofl


----------



## purplesue30 (Feb 8, 2008)

Gorgeous little hoglets no matter how many i see i am always brudie and want more ha ha. 2 litters due soon cant wait.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Anyone ever feel sorry for mummy hedgies? My mother once described birthing me akin to passing a burning pineapple (charmingly graphic lady ) and I didn't have spines (albeit soft ones!).

Sympathy for the mummies  

(Oh dear I think I have eaten too much sugar today, lols!)


----------



## Tao (Oct 16, 2009)

there are some ****ing mega cocks around :whip:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Nix said:


> Anyone ever feel sorry for mummy hedgies? My mother once described birthing me akin to passing a burning pineapple (charmingly graphic lady ) and I didn't have spines (albeit soft ones!).
> 
> Sympathy for the mummies
> 
> (Oh dear I think I have eaten too much sugar today, lols!)


 :lol2: the babies have a fluid cushion covering the spines at birth and the fluid drys up :2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Still must get a little pokey... :lol2: I know nothing about breeding and birthing hedgies, I'll leave that to you!


----------

